# DIY: Work Light Install-2000 Chevy 2500-Soundoff



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought I'd share how I installed work lights on my truck (aka reverse lights, back up lights). Hope this helps others...thanks to all those great other threads.

Truck: 2000 Chevrolet 2500 NBS LB 
Plow: Snoway 8' 32/29
Lights: 500 Lumen Soundoff Pattern: Trapezoid, Price: $60
Vendor: VLSLighting.com

Desired Light function: Lights to be either switched on, off or to "follow" the reverse.

Other Materials-Tools: (Links to actual product or similar if possible) AR143 Relay $8.19
Slide on Terminals 785953
Fuse Holders (782-2023)
ON/OFF/ON Switch TG6262
Slide on Terminals for small contacts (missing PN) 
Butt Splice connectors (used waterproof heat & seal)
SnapN Lock Connectors (like this)
Wire T tap (only used 1)
Various Fuses
12 and 18 Ga Wire
Couple of packages of loom
Zip ties
Heat Shrink for sealing up connections
Test Light & Multi-meter are very useful
Heat Gun










Background: I did a bunch of reading on this site and others to understand how I might go about this install. I'm new to plowing and recently purchased this truck, seemed like a worthy first "project". I chose the soundoff since they seemed to have good product, without breaking the bank and I thought the LED would be great for low drain/maintenance. I settled on bumper mount as reasonably low per suggestions I read in other threads while being somewhat protected & shielded from major corrosion under the bumper. Wanted relay, fuses, and most connections in the less harsh more easily accessed cab area if possible.

Wiring Method: This was the baseline (See B&B's post here), no diode for me, and 10A fuse, I also fused the 86 line. Fuse holder zip-tied under dash panel.








-Power line (30) directly from the battery positive to relay via the under dash grommet for upfitters. See this useful bulletin on gmupfitter.com page 13/15 for the grommet. 
-Ground (85) also from battery under hood through grommet
-Power to lights (87) at rear of truck ran under plastic door trim to grommet at rear floor of cab under carpet, used a grommet from hardware store to seal back up happened to be missing on my truck which is how I found this spot otherwise intended to go out the vent
-Switch Power source came from my MBEC block under dash near Ebrake pedal (See page 105 of upfitter bulletin or back of the cover for info) For pin out information I found this thread on gm-trucks.com I used pin D on the upfitter block for hot at all times. 








-Reverse Power Source also came easier than expected through my MBEC. Many threads on plowsite but not any I saw actually told me how to get reverse signal. From my Haynes manual I noted that the reverse signal was tied to my rear view mirror dimmer....which it turns out is on MBEC pin J light green wire in the vanity connector. I used a wire tap to splice into this signal. Whenever the truck is in reverse it turns off the mirror's function and thus I have my switch power for the relay. (note red Ttap in picture was from someone before me...I removed as it was not in use)








-Relay-Wire location-ip tied everything up behind the knee bolster panel below the steering wheel. Plenty of space and not hard to access. I should be able to get to the fuses without any panel removal.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

-Switch- I located the switch in empty spot the above the air bag switch. This was not hard to remove after carefully pulling off the dash panel. I had originally wanted an illuminated switch (like a contura) but it wouldn't fit here and I wanted something low profile (cheap is good too). Finding it in the dark isn't a challenge.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Mount location (new holes in my battered bumper seemed like no big deal)








From behind








Side of light








From the bed


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Back to work....


----------



## cgerald1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Josh,

Maybe its me but your pictures wouldn't load. Take a look and let me know.

CG


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Same here, no pics.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

looks good Josh, I like the option of the incab controls to decide when they come on and off. Mine on the back rack are in cab control and the ones on the spreader turn on automatically when in reverse through the 7 pin. Dont need them in the summer time and the whole salter and lights just come off as one at the end of the season. Good job.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I can see it without logging in...weird. Sorry to those having issues, I'll check the preferences where I posted them. Let me know if that works. 

If not I'll host them elsewhere after work. Had another user try and worked for him...


----------



## cgerald1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Josh,

Nice job. Came out great!! (The pics work now for some reason.)


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1215496 said:


> Mine on the back rack are in cab control


If I get a back rack those'll be next wired into the existing AUX circuit...that seems really easy and don't think those would need to follow reverse. There is thread about some DDM flood lights that appear to be great value..those would be my next prime target depending on how people report them to last. Soundoff seems rugged to me so far and they have good warranty so I be we'll be happy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a good install and thos lights are bright!


----------



## canoebuildah (Oct 20, 2007)

Is the 2000 same/similar to 2005 2500 when it comes to this wiring project?


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Looks awesome, i just hate when people have too bright headlights as they blind people.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

mikelawtown;1226158 said:


> Looks awesome, i just hate when people have too bright headlights as they blind people.


These are rear facing...and never on when just driving. Unless you are tailgating


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

canoebuildah;1225767 said:


> Is the 2000 same/similar to 2005 2500 when it comes to this wiring project?


I think from the gm documentation that you could do something very similar. I did a quick look...check here: 
Look at pages: C-4 & D-169
http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2004_BB/2003_Beyond_LD_Electric_CK.pdf

I think you'd need to find pin out for the MBEC that is not listed for the vanity like I did but a quick search on googgle turned up this: 
http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-360581.html
Look at the note about the wiring for C3

Also check your RPO codes on your truck...(in the glove box). If you have the feature/option on your truck you might be able to go an easier route by looking at 
page A-24 thru A-27 of that upfitter pdf ....SEO 5Y0 looks interesting.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

joshg;1228389 said:


> These are rear facing...and never on when just driving. Unless you are tailgating


I meant the headlights, they just look bright in the pic.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

mikelawtown;1228656 said:


> I meant the headlights, they just look bright in the pic.


Sorrry....missed that. They are just stock picture is deceiving, actually they look pretty yellow compared to the new back lights.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you like the 500 lumen light or do you wish you would have went with the 1000 lumen lights?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

The 500 lumen has proven good for me. If it were the same price I'd take more but I had a budget in mind and these satisfied my need especially since with the snow reflects a lot. I think I might find that the 1000s would be nice especially for the other season in using as worklight. Recently there is a long thread on the DDM light that is cheaper and brighter than these at least in terms of spec...you might look at those.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I like how bright they are I just wish I could get them in rectangle instead of circles to mount under the bumper. Any recommendations?


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know if I would put them under the bumper. I would be afraid to smash them if/when I back into a pile of snow. I have an incandescent mounted high up on my ladder rack now, and I am gonna do something similar with two of the DDM's before this winter. On top of the bumper would probably be pretty safe, as well.

kevlars


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a square 1k lumen.
http://www.soundoffsignal.com/white_illum/WorkLts/wl_4sq_1000.html

I don't like under the bumper as I would probably damage in the woods in the off season. Round would work under bumper too I think.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Ive actually decided to flush mount them inside the bumper. Looking for the right lights to do that now.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

These lights are still going strong. I just added some to my cab rack recently. More here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2127907


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

This truck still plowing this year with these lights, just came here to see how old they were. Might have to pull them off and reuse when the truck gives up


----------

